#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Erro firmware AirOS UBNT

## alextaws

Pessoal alguém sabe explicar o motivo de ocorrer esse erro, que consta em anexo, começou acontecer na minha rede, até o quinto cliente achei normal, consegui fazer restauração por TFTP, mais quase todo dia aparece um cliente reclamando de lentidão, quando vejo o problema é esse ai é só fazer restauração por TFTP volta ao normal, queria entender o motivo disso. Uma coisa que prestei atenção é que na versão sempre ta acontecendo na 6.0.4.

Hoje teve 2 clientes que não consegui fazer a restauração por TFTP.
@*rubem*

----------


## mauriciocamargoo

Olá bom dia...amigo...tive o mesmo problema na minha rede, por algum motivo a ubiquiti travou downgrade de firmware...
Aqui eu uso monitoramento prtg e quando atualizei os rádios para essa versão do firmware o monitoramento para ou de identificar os rádios... Uns eu atualizei para versão mais atual na época que era 6.0.6 e outros voltei para 6.0.3 ou para 6.0

----------


## avatar52

Você não é o único, aqui tenho centenas de AirOS com esse problema. Mando o técnico no cliente instalar a versão 6.1.3 via TFTP e problema resolvido.

----------


## JonasMT

Sobe a firmware remotamente msm com winscp e depois manda atualizar via Putty. Problema resolvido!

----------


## alextaws

> Sobe a firmware remotamente msm com winscp e depois manda atualizar via Putty. Problema resolvido!


Jonas pode informar o comando?

----------


## guiggoo

Que coisa ... tenho uns 250 rádios na 6.0.4 , e não tive problemas , até fiz um tópico esses dias , que tenho medo de atualizar pra 6.1.3 e da alguma zebra . 

Ou aparece isso quando vc tenta fazer o downgrade ?

----------


## alextaws

> Que coisa ... tenho uns 250 rádios na 6.0.4 , e não tive problemas , até fiz um tópico esses dias , que tenho medo de atualizar pra 6.1.3 e da alguma zebra . 
> 
> Ou aparece isso quando vc tenta fazer o downgrade ?


Não, a mensagem já é no sistema da antena antes de enviar o arquivo, mais abri um tópico no forum oficial da ubnt, e consegui resolver o problema

----------

